# Google Voice



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

hey

Tired of not having visual voicemail. Want to try google voice. I tried it once before. Does it still play the audio from the voicemail through the speaker on the back of the phone or through the speaker calls normally come through? When I tried it on my EVO it played throught the loud speaker so everyone could hear. Not cool.

Also, if anyone wants to comment, tell me your favorite things about GV and the things you dont like.

Thanks!


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> hey
> 
> Tired of not having visual voicemail. Want to try google voice. I tried it once before. Does it still play the audio from the voicemail through the speaker on the back of the phone or through the speaker calls normally come through? When I tried it on my EVO it played throught the loud speaker so everyone could hear. Not cool.
> 
> ...


You know you can install visual voicemail from the gummy toolbox, right?


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha wow. I feel stupid now. Ill get it from the toolbox.

But while we're here, anyone prefer google voice over the vvm app?

Edit - 
Im always getting an error when I choose to install an app from the toolbox. No matter what time of day.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> Haha wow. I feel stupid now. Ill get it from the toolbox.
> 
> But while we're here, anyone prefer google voice over the vvm app?
> 
> ...


Ok... Well what's the error? Post a screen cap? Give me something to work with. Lol.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> Ok... Well what's the error? Post a screen cap? Give me something to work with. Lol.


Sorry I didn't post it right away.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> Sorry I didn't post it right away.


It's good man. No worries. Are you sure data's on or you have a data connection? Try pinging a website in terminal emulator.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> It's good man. No worries. Are you sure data's on or you have a data connection? Try pinging a website in terminal emulator.


I dont know how to do that. My data is fine I would guess. I can use the browser and the RootzWiki app to talk to you.

Edited : figured out ping I think. ..


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ping did this


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yup. Ok, well you definitely have data. Hmmm... try installing a different version of busybox. But first, see if you can update the toolbox.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm a big fan of google voice...actually I use it for everything now. I don't even hand out my cell number to people, using google voice for all of it. I can't speak for visual voicemail, but with google voice...it can be done both ways through the phone and through the speaker....in the settings there is an option for playback...choose either handset or speaker.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"CaptTrips said:


> I'm a big fan of google voice...actually I use it for everything now. I don't even hand out my cell number to people, using google voice for all of it. I can't speak for visual voicemail, but with google voice...it can be done both ways through the phone and through the speaker....in the settings there is an option for playback...choose either handset or speaker.


Thanks for the info. If I can't get this app to work I think ill go with google.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> Yup. Ok, well you definitely have data. Hmmm... try installing a different version of busybox. But first, see if you can update the toolbox.


Can't update tb. Busybox installer says I have more than one version installed. Is there a way to uninstall other versions? Or does it not matter that much?


----------



## hiien (Aug 26, 2011)

I've always considered dropping texting due to GVoice, but the only thing that's keeping me on it is the fact that Gvoice still requires an active wifi or data connection. I'm still wondering if it's worth the extra $20/mo though...


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> Can't update tb. Busybox installer says I have more than one version installed. Is there a way to uninstall other versions? Or does it not matter that much?


No, that's probably contributing to the issue. It's either going to be in your /system/xbin or your /system/bin folder. Try renaming it to busybox.bak and then use busybox installer to update it.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> No, that's probably contributing to the issue. It's either going to be in your /system/xbin or your /system/bin folder. Try renaming it to busybox.bak and then use busybox installer to update it.


Tried what you instructed. After renaming it to busybox.bak, the installer acts like busybox is not installed. So I install it and after it still says there are multiple versions installed.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> Tried what you instructed. After renaming it to busybox.bak, the installer acts like busybox is not installed. So I install it and after it still says there are multiple versions installed.


Then somethings definitely not right... I would recommend reflashing.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> Then somethings definitely not right... I would recommend reflashing.


That's what I figured. Just havent had time yet. Thanks for your help. I've seen you posting and helping freaking everywhere. There needs to be more users like you.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> That's what I figured. Just havent had time yet. Thanks for your help. I've seen you posting and helping freaking everywhere. There needs to be more users like you.


No problem. I have the time before I go back to school, so I figure why not?


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"hazard209 said:


> No problem. I have the time before I go back to school, so I figure why not?


Well myself and many others thank you


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

I love google voice except when playing back my voicemails either through earpiece or speaker I wish it was louder.


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

mkarps said:


> I love google voice except when playing back my voicemails either through earpiece or speaker I wish it was louder.


installed it today. I completely agree.


----------



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> installed it today. I completely agree.


I love google voice I havent had to actually call my vm and listen to a message in months. I do agree with the playback.volume. I wish it was louder as well.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

is there any way for someone to play around with it to get it louder? Im sure enough "+1"s on this thread could get some attention


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

hazard209 said:


> Then somethings definitely not right... I would recommend reflashing.


Reflashed this afternoon. Everything is working fine now. Is busybox cooked into the rom already? Cause when google restored my apps, it did restore the busybox installer, but i never ran it. Titanium, I believe, needs it to run properly, and it does. As does the gummy toolbox.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

kkeller87 said:


> Reflashed this afternoon. Everything is working fine now. Is busybox cooked into the rom already? Cause when google restored my apps, it did restore the busybox installer, but i never ran it. Titanium, I believe, needs it to run properly, and it does. As does the gummy toolbox.


Yes it is cooked into the ROM. Glad that that fixed it though.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Having never used VZ visual voicemail I can't make a comparison but I can say GV is great. I assume you've already found this but this helps http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=00a93855af6943b4&hl=en

One thing I like to do is add telemarketers to my phone's ignore list then make those numbers blocked in GV. When you block a number with GV it causes the caller to just hear the same message as though your phone number was no longer in service.


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad Im not the only one who thought volumes are low...


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

"skatastic said:


> Having never used VZ visual voicemail I can't make a comparison but I can say GV is great. I assume you've already found this but this helps http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/voice/thread?tid=00a93855af6943b4&hl=en
> 
> One thing I like to do is add telemarketers to my phone's ignore list then make those numbers blocked in GV. When you block a number with GV it causes the caller to just hear the same message as though your phone number was no longer in service.


Good to know


----------



## kkeller87 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am having a bit of fun trying to decipher the transcripts


----------

